# RAPIDLY SLIDING FURTHER AND FURTHER INTO THE MIRE



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark my words, this forum is doomed - the shit that is posted now is at a rock bottom low.

Very very sad to see this happening, the quality is dropping faster than the value of my crappy old Mark 1.

God please save us.


----------



## t5ttr (Dec 6, 2006)

Come on you need some more evidence for this you grumpy git lol


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and I rest my case :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Mark my words, this forum is doomed - the shit that is posted now is at a rock bottom low.
> 
> Very very sad to see this happening, the quality is dropping faster than the value of my crappy old Mark 1.
> 
> God please save us.


With shit like this getting posted all the time what do you expect.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Useful contribution sa|nt thanks


----------



## t5ttr (Dec 6, 2006)

"And i rest my case" was there a case to start with


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TTotal said:


> and I rest my case :roll:


Why? Was it getting tired?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What The Fuck?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> What The Fuck?


I was going to sit back and watch but it hasn't happened :evil:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Let me know when it begins


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Some time after 6pm John you will be in bed fast asleep m8 :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gone 8pm ...... :?


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

looks like its eastenders for you then !


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> RAPIDLY SLIDING FURTHER AND FURTHER INTO THE MIRE


Shut up mate, you're boring!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

He does go on a bit :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm a newbie, exploring, don't mind me


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Happy New Year you lot :-* :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yawn


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Yawn


I know you would be getting sleepy it is well after 6pm


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The forum is dying , Guy is right.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> The forum is dying , Guy is right.


John, posting negative comments like that will not help matters as it will only encourage certain people to post more sh1te


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Forums need newbies, a regular intake of them, and preferably vocal ones like me :lol: , to keep the place alive 

New blood is always good


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> Forums need newbies, a regular intake of them, and preferably vocal ones like me :lol: , to keep the place alive
> 
> New blood is always good


As long as it's HOT blood too! :twisted:   :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Forums need newbies, a regular intake of them, and preferably vocal ones like me :lol: , to keep the place alive
> ...


I'm far from chilly, more chilli :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

come on, name names and show us why.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Mark my words, this forum is doomed - the shit that is posted now is at a rock bottom low.
> 
> Very very sad to see this happening, the quality is dropping faster than the value of my crappy old Mark 1.
> 
> God please save us.


You never liked my bum jokes!! Now you miss them! :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Come back Vlasten all is forgiven :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

He cums and goes   :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dotti said:


> He cums and goes   :wink:


Hes no gent then


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

hes in Ipswich is he not? :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> hes in Ipswich is he not? :roll:


No I am not! I live in Basigstoke now.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

on the run? :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Mark my words, this forum is doomed - the shit that is posted now is at a rock bottom low.
> 
> Very very sad to see this happening, the quality is dropping faster than the value of my crappy old Mark 1.
> 
> God please save us.


You've had your fair share of posting dross and shite over the years John. You and your cronies posting loads of drivel nearly drove me away years ago. I don't see how you think you can take the moral high ground. A fair % of your posts have been useful, informative and helpful, but a very large number have been fair from it.

I don't think posts like this help and the snobbery on this place is getting ridiculous.

I could harp back to the days of the old forum, before the black background, when we only had 3 rooms. Things move on. If you don't like it, you can always try and raise the level or leave, rather than continue this rather pointless whinging.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

oh god hes at it again, go and start your own forum knobby, then weÂ´ll all join and moan about how shit it is


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Glad your back Spain had nobody to insult :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Mark my words, this forum is doomed - the shit that is posted now is at a rock bottom low.
> ...


Hi Paul 8)


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

bring it on hilly, just make sure you do it in a constructive way or itll get locked :lol:


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Mark my words, this forum is doomed - the shit that is posted now is at a rock bottom low.
> 
> Very very sad to see this happening, the quality is dropping faster than the value of my crappy old Mark 1.
> 
> God please save us.


Still winging u ol git :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Having read all the moaning and general whinging about the forum I just think that the forum has evolved and with the prices of the marque dropping so it will bring in new younger blood (DoTTi take note),
and this new blood will ask all the so called stupid questions but perhaps they wern't stupid when YOU the elder and older members of the forum first asked them.

So the forum has changed and people need to change look what happened to the dinosaurs, and i am sure that they complained about the state of affairs.

So basically STOP FUCKING MOANING IT'S BORING!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Useful contribution sa|nt thanks


Can always count on me - lmao


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

TTotal. You cannot compete with gross ignorance. I am with you 100%


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

nothing original here :lol:


----------



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Or there!


----------

